# racks of tanks



## mgamer20o0 (Aug 27, 2007)

17 gal tank just set up








20 long flame moss and snowballs








25 gal brigs spixi snails with endler fry








20 long java moss blue shrimp








20 long cherry shrimp taiwan moss








LFABN plecos








20 long yellow shrimp








20 long christmas moss








20 long Celestial pearl danio








20 long cories bn plecos endlers


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Are those 20 gallon long tanks on 30" racks? I like, they take up less space than my concrete block/wood rack.


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Aug 27, 2007)

36 inch long racks. they are only like $65 at lowes.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice pictures'


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

How is the racks stability if say ... bumped into? That may be something I try when I get to Fla if I have a spare room in the the new house. 2 rows of 2 back to back with 1 on the end kinda like you have there.

Some constrictive criticism if you'd like ... if not just ignore my presumptuousness ... when talking pictures of tanks cut all other lighting in the room off where the only light in the rooms comes from the lights on the tanks. Try a few pics with no flash to see if there's enough lighting in the tank for clear goo pictures, if not then see if your camera has settings for flash intensity ... start with lowest intensity setting and see if there's a "soft flash" setting as well. play with it a little and you'll be getting great pics of your tank inhabitants in no time. OH and clean the glass! :mrgreen: you had the right idea by taking the pictures from a slight angle instead of straight on but the film on the glass captured a lot of the flashes intensity instead of allowing it to penetrate into the tank.

thanks for throwing your idea out there though! I'm sure my wife will be calling you dirty names in the future if she finds out where I got the idea from

:mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

wow...nice tanks. I love all the mosses and shrimps.

do yo ship? :lol:


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Aug 27, 2007)

joe kool said:


> How is the racks stability if say ... bumped into? That may be something I try when I get to Fla if I have a spare room in the the new house. 2 rows of 2 back to back with 1 on the end kinda like you have there.
> 
> Some constrictive criticism if you'd like ... if not just ignore my presumptuousness ... when talking pictures of tanks cut all other lighting in the room off where the only light in the rooms comes from the lights on the tanks. Try a few pics with no flash to see if there's enough lighting in the tank for clear goo pictures, if not then see if your camera has settings for flash intensity ... start with lowest intensity setting and see if there's a "soft flash" setting as well. play with it a little and you'll be getting great pics of your tank inhabitants in no time. OH and clean the glass! :mrgreen: you had the right idea by taking the pictures from a slight angle instead of straight on but the film on the glass captured a lot of the flashes intensity instead of allowing it to penetrate into the tank.
> 
> ...


i had the camera it was a quick ok take a couple pics took me a min. wasnt too worried. 

they are stable they are free standing. if you had them against the wall you could always attach them to a wall or something.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

nice pics and nice tanks


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Aug 27, 2007)

thank you!


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

Awesome set ups 

Love the shrimp! *is a fellow shrimp addict*


----------



## jose12 (Jan 1, 2008)

nice tanks!


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Aug 27, 2007)

thank you!


----------

